# Aqua Soil



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought a brand new never opened 10 gallon starter kit (the ones you can find at Petsmart) for $2.00 at a garage sale. For my two other set-ups, I'm currently using eco-complete and a gravel/flourite mixture. For my new 10 gallon, I'd like to use Aqua Soil. 

So here's my question: how many bags of Aqua Soil should be use for a 10 gallon, either in the 3 liter or 9 liter bags? Also, for you that use it, do you prefer the powder or the normal? And....What do you like best, the Africana, the Amonzonia or the Malaya? 

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Never used it before, but it says in the extended info section:

AQUARIUM SIZE POWER SAND AQUA SOIL 
ADA 60cm (24in. X 12in.) = U.S. 15 gal. 1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular 1- 9 liter bag 
or Special type 

Standard U.S. 20 gallon (high or long) 1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular 1- 9 liter bag + 
or Special type 1- 3 liter bag

ADA 90cm (36in. X 18in.) = U.S. 58 gal. 2- 2 liter bags "M", Regular 3- 9 liter bags 
or Special type

ADA 120cm (48in. X 18in.) = U.S. 75 gal. 3- 2 liter bags "M", Regular or 4- 9 liter bags
1- 6 liter bag "M" Special type 

ADA 180cm (72in. X 24in.) = U.S. 180 gal. 9- 2 liter bags "L", Regular or 9- 9 liter bags
1- 18 liter bag "L" Special type

*note that a a 9 liter bag of is approximately 20 lbs. 

It seems that most people prefer amazonia aquasoil.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I can only tell you what I used, the rest will have to be up to your preference and the look that you will be trying to achieve with your tank. I ordered 1- 9 liter bag of Aqua Soil Amazonia "normal" and 1- 2 liter bag of Power Sand Special- S. I had plenty left over in each bag. I will use the leftovers of the Aqua Soil doing any rescapes, and the extra Power Sand I can use for later plantings. 

As far as choosing between Amazonia, Africana, or Malaya; I think that will depend on your taste.

I can post pictures later if you would like to see how deep of a layer I achieved with what I ordered.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You'll need either (2) 3 liter bags or (1) 9 liter bag with extra to spare for another nano. Nowadays, the power type is not used at all, so you can forego this product.

Also, most people chose amazonia because of the looks. This type will give you the best darkest possible substrate with ADA substrates.

-John N.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

accidentaldog said:


> I can post pictures later if you would like to see how deep of a layer I achieved with what I ordered.


Love to see how it worked out for you! Thanks.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry about the late response but here are the photos. Glorious flash and all! It does show the power sand also, but that is purely my fault due to being a novice with the substrate and some uprooting I did recently.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the picture, it's appreciated!!


----------

